# David-Dorian Ross



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jun 16, 2006)

*"East Meets West in Paradise
On a peaceful beach in Oahu, Hawaii, David-Dorian Ross will lead you step-by-step through the basic positions, principles, and patterns of the Yang family 24-movement 'short form' ~ the most widely practiced routine in the world.

Easy to do and portable, Tai Chi can increase fitness, strenghten your immune system, relieve and reduce stress, improve breathing, coordinaton, balance, and stamina. David-Dorian Ross is a four-time U.S. Gold Medalist in Tai Chi Ch'uan performance, two-time World bronze and the 1993 World Silver medalist."*

This is taken from a website promoting this video http://www.lightworksav.com/index.a...ROD&ProdID=2881. Anyone know anything about him?


----------



## pstarr (Jun 17, 2006)

Nope, can't say that I do. :idunno:


----------

